

Introduction to DevOps: Agile Development and Operations Hand in Hand - qollin
http://agileelephant.blogspot.com/2011/09/introduction-to-devops.html

======
PaddyCorry
Nice idea! Where I work, agile is very successful in the development teams,
but interaction with Ops is a constant source of frustration.

Implementing something like this in my organisation would involve a real
culture shift, but I can really see the value of the idea. Thanks for that.

